# Colt 1911 Commander mag question



## deskjockey12 (Oct 14, 2012)

Just bought this gun, not the "lightweight commander", but the all steel variant. I wanted a less than 5 inch barrel but wanted to stay with all steel and this gun fit the bill with its 4.25 barrel. I eyed the Kimbers and the new Smith and Wesson E series 1911SC and they are beautiful guns. But in the end, the simplicity and heft of the Colt, while having a great look of its own, won out and I admit there is something special for me about owning my first Colt of any kind.

Question. The magazines are difficult to load. In order to load without pinching my hand I cheat and press the release button to get the things in there. The mags have a cheap look and feel about them too, which is in such contrast to the gun itself. Does anyone have this gun and have bought after market magazines that work well with it?

Thanks.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

You need to elaborate a little more.Are you pushing the mag catch to insret a loaded mag as I take it?Sounds like an 8rnd mag,what markings are on it?If it's Colt'sit will have some designation and a C or M on the baseplatel,Checkmate or Metalform.Both are good mags but.... I have both,some seat hard and some don't,it's all in the specs of the run of tubes.What may be happening is the extended ejector isn't clearenced enough to allow unpeded lock and will eventually loosen the ejector.You'll know because ejected cases start blowing out more sideways and if they start bouncing back at your head it's bouncing off the lower port back at you.Next time the slide is off make sure it's tight to the frame and eyeball it from the side,the top edge should be straight with an undercut where the round in the mag sits right under it.ANy signs of marks on this chamfer or bevel means the round is bottoming on it.Also,look at the 1/2 moon cut on the back top of the mag,if the tube is long or the mag catch notch is low you'll see a slight ding on the concave cut on eack side of it,that means it's smacking the disconnector rail on the bottom of the slide.Need more info if this isn't the case and pictures really help.


----------



## deskjockey12 (Oct 14, 2012)

rex said:


> You need to elaborate a little more.Are you pushing the mag catch to insret a loaded mag as I take it?Sounds like an 8rnd mag,what markings are on it?If it's Colt'sit will have some designation and a C or M on the baseplatel,Checkmate or Metalform.Both are good mags but.... I have both,some seat hard and some don't,it's all in the specs of the run of tubes.What may be happening is the extended ejector isn't clearenced enough to allow unpeded lock and will eventually loosen the ejector.You'll know because ejected cases start blowing out more sideways and if they start bouncing back at your head it's bouncing off the lower port back at you.Next time the slide is off make sure it's tight to the frame and eyeball it from the side,the top edge should be straight with an undercut where the round in the mag sits right under it.ANy signs of marks on this chamfer or bevel means the round is bottoming on it.Also,look at the 1/2 moon cut on the back top of the mag,if the tube is long or the mag catch notch is low you'll see a slight ding on the concave cut on eack side of it,that means it's smacking the disconnector rail on the bottom of the slide.Need more info if this isn't the case and pictures really help.


Rex, this is a lot of good stuff and I will begin looking for such signs today as I take my gun to the range for the first time. To elaborate it is an 8 round mag. I purchased the gun new and these are factory shipped mags with Colt 45 stamped on the bottom of each one along with a C. When I go to seat it into the well I get about two thirds there and it hits a "bump" of sorts and takes a considerable heavier push to get through that last third of the way in. Thats when my flesh of my hand gets caught between the base and the gun unless I am careful to push only with my fingers, which is awkward. That is when I press the release button to ease the mag fully in. These factory mags do not have a bumber at the base so when I do get the mag in it is solidly in and tightly flush with the base of the grip. Thats about all I can tell you at the moment but as I mentioned I will follow your guidance and observe as I use the gun. I was practicing with empty mags so maybe loaded mags will work differently. That would be an easy outcome. I will let you know.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

OK,you're feeling the mag hit the release inside to cam it out of the way,if you lock the slide back and look down you'll see it.Being new it is probably a little stiff and should ease up after use,watch a tv show and push the release in for a few minutes.If it's still real hard still,the bottom angle on the release isn't quite right or a burr in the catch.If you want to remove the release let me know,it's a little tricky.

That hitch will always be there of course,but it shouldn't be hard.Once the first 2 rounds are in the magwell I just give a decent push through the release until it seats.I've gotten bit a few times but not much.Normally the unpadded mags are the first in the gun and the rest have pads for a speed reload.

Try this inserting the mag.Run your index finger up the front of the mag like the bullet would blow your finger in 2 if it went off,pinch the mag between your thumb and middle finger letting the base sit on the heel of your hand at the base of your thumb.There's alot of area on that pad so experiment, I'm about the middle of the pad to a little closer to the center of the palm.The index finger kind of guides the mag to the opening as you hold the gun.When the mag gets in the well push up with the wrist while rolling your hand back to your forearm,this tightens the skin on the heel of your hand and minimizes the chance of pinching.If you go to the shop or someone at the range knows 1911s,have them try it to see if it seems harder than normal.If it is we can get you fixed up if you have a little mechanical ability.

Have a good and safe day at the range,and watch out for the idiots.


----------



## deskjockey12 (Oct 14, 2012)

rex said:


> OK,you're feeling the mag hit the release inside to cam it out of the way,if you lock the slide back and look down you'll see it.Being new it is probably a little stiff and should ease up after use,watch a tv show and push the release in for a few minutes.If it's still real hard still,the bottom angle on the release isn't quite right or a burr in the catch.If you want to remove the release let me know,it's a little tricky.
> 
> That hitch will always be there of course,but it shouldn't be hard.Once the first 2 rounds are in the magwell I just give a decent push through the release until it seats.I've gotten bit a few times but not much.Normally the unpadded mags are the first in the gun and the rest have pads for a speed reload.
> 
> ...


Rex, I took a peek with a light to see what was going on and sure enough the mag frame is hitting what the owners manual calls the mag catch. The empty mag having little weight to it hits that piece and has a tough time forcing it back to continue on. Today with loaded mags the added weight of the bullets made it easier to force that catch out of the way. I still felt it but the mag didn't come to a stop and kept going to seat fully. I agree this should get better with use as some of the stiffness is taken out of the spring. I still pinched the heck out of my hand today because with my CZs I am used to palming the base of the mag and shoving it up in there. The bumper has been protecting me I guess. You are right again. I need to change my method for holding and seating the mag to keep my skin out of the way and I think your advice will work fine.

On a further note, the gun shot great and the recoil for a 4.25 inch 45 ACP very acceptable. No doubt the extra steel in my gun helping there. I am not knocking the alloy/alum guns, I may own one of them someday and I do own a 9mm polymer. But I am glad I bought this all steel version and will have many hours of enjoyment at the range with it. The range officer today I invited to shoot put 6 of 8 rounds thru the bulls eye from 21 feet, so I know the gun shoots straight even if I don't. Thanks again for your help and I assure you I try very very hard to not be one of those idiots out there. LOL.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Base pads will definitely help as will practice. You don't have to be gentile seating the mag. I find if I have the base of the magazine on the meaty part of my palm (opposite my thumb), forefinger guiding the front of the magazine into the grip and giving a firm push, shove, slam -take your pick, all goes well. If you are still getting pinched then bumper pads are your only option. Wilson 47D magazines work very well for me but they cost more than the Colt magazines. Brownells sells bumper pads at a reasonable price.


----------



## deskjockey12 (Oct 14, 2012)

Sgt45 said:


> Base pads will definitely help as will practice. You don't have to be gentile seating the mag. I find if I have the base of the magazine on the meaty part of my palm (opposite my thumb), forefinger guiding the front of the magazine into the grip and giving a firm push, shove, slam -take your pick, all goes well. If you are still getting pinched then bumper pads are your only option. Wilson 47D magazines work very well for me but they cost more than the Colt magazines. Brownells sells bumper pads at a reasonable price.


Thanks for this tip. I will attempt first to develop a better habit for seating the mags that works but if I don't get it done that way I may have to pursue one of the mag options you describe.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I've never played with CZs but they are a nice piece.The doublestack mags are great,they self center and reloads are quicker.Sounds like she's about proper,just different than you're used to.Pads really are the "gig",you can get a sliding seating of the mag and the hand just slides right in for the support grip,no dinking around with extra muscle movements.


----------

